# Synthogy - Ivory II Studio Grands - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Jun 11, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 46 - Ivory II Studio Grands by Synthogy

More information on Ivory II Studio Grands HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------



## Phillip (Jun 12, 2017)

No confessions this time?


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 12, 2017)

Discount for Ivory II owners?


----------



## reutunes (Jun 13, 2017)

No mention of any discount on the @Time+Space or Synthogy sites so I assume not - but might be worth an ask.


----------

